# Duh .... LGB Mogul DCC Question..... HELP.



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I sold one of my Moguls (26194) to someone on eBay and it seems that when I was using it on DCC, I changed CV29 to disable running on analog. So now I'm working with the new owner to change it back as he uses good old DC. So, do I need the whole locomotive back or is the decoder in the tender and I could just put that on the programming track to "zapp" it? 


I know, next time check before you ship it.


Peter.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

Get the decoder back & use a NCE decoder test board to reset the decoder.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, I'm curious: if he he already has a DCC system, why do you recommend he buy another item? 

Is there a problem resetting the decoder with a normal DCC system? 

Peter: you DO have a DCC system right? (curious as to what brand)... 

Unfortunately, I do not know where the decoder is, so I cannot help you save the trouble of returning the entire assembly. 


The exploded diagram I found: *http://fgb-berlin.de/pro...trong>**

seems to show the decoder in the loco, the board at the back looks like a knob/shaft would protrude from the bulkhead.

I'd guess the decoder is in the loco, and any sound board might be in the tender, but I'm not an expert here.

Regards, Greg*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter, 

It shouldn't matter whose DCC system either you or the guy you sold it to has access to--can he find a friend or even a local hobby shop with any DCC system? Surely there is someone near him that can reprogram it without shipping it back to you? 

Keith


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter 

If this is a stock LGB mogal with sound then depending on its vintage it may have one decoder in the locomotive and one decoder in the tender. The decoder in the locomotive does the motor, headlight, and cab light while the decoder in the tender does the sound functions. I have one like this although I have not used it for years. 

Depending on the age of the decoder you may have to reset register 5 (a copy of CV29) or CV29. I found that on many systems you had to turn off the functions in the locomotive using the switch to not over power some programming tracks. 

What this means is that the locomotive and tender likely will need to be taken together to someone who has a DCC system for resetting CV29 (or R5) 

Before a lot if shipping expense is taken you might want to check on the power supply being used as some after market supplies have way to high a voltage (decoder has a max of 27 volts) and some after LGB decoder types do not work well with some pulsed power power packs. 

In such situations it is sometimes better just to remove the decoder(s). 

If your customer is in the Boston Area I would be happy to reprogram it for him. I am sure you can find someone local to his area who can help you out. 

Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think maybe either my brain is fried, or several people are missing something: 

Pete said: "when I was using it on DCC, I changed CV29 to disable running on analog." 

So, at least one time, Pete had a DCC system, and he understood CV29, and used it to turn off analog. 

I don't think the problem is Pete's lack of understanding. 

Maybe Pete no longer has a DCC system (that is a possibility I guess, waiting on his answer)... 

But there is really no question about the type of DCC system it seems, or Pete's ability I believe... 

I read the post literally, Pete wanted to know which part had the DCC motor decoder in it, so he could determine the actions required to re-enable the analog runnning.. 

Greg


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

OK. So I missed a vital piece of information. I'm on the East Coast and the locomotive is NOW with it's new owner on the West Coast. So as someone figured out, I'm trying to avoid a UPS round trip for the whole loco. I have multiple DCC programing tools (MRC Prodigy with Programming Booster, LGB Programmer, Decoder Pro with Sprog etc.). What I don't have is access to the loco. 

I was hoping that the DCC decoder was in the tender as then just it could take a trip back home. 

If anyone knows. I'd really appreciate the info.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

OK. Wrong coast. The new owner is on the East Coast, but 300 miles north of me in Rome ME. Anyone in the area want to run an errand?


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some contacts in Maine and will ask. 

Stan


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Two contacts each about an hour 1/2 away but either may have a closer contact. 

Here is the Great Falls Club web page. Use their “Contact me” link. 

http://www.greatfallsmodelrrclub.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 

Here is the web page for the Eastern Maine MRRC in Brewer: 

http://emmrc.freeyellow.com/ 

Both groups will have someone get back to him with an invitation to come down on their meeting nights. 

Hope that helps 

Stan


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

You miss read my post, not a new DCC system, but NCE's decoder test kit for checking out your new decoder before you install it in the loco.. 
You do test all your new decoders first before you install them, don't you?? 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Bob, did not write clearly, but understood the wording, post, and function of the test unit... just for most people, if they have a DCC system, they rarely buy the tester unless they do a lot of installs. So that was my question of why you recommended it. 

Nope, I don't test decoders before installing since I've had so few fail. I cannot remember the last time (if any) that I had a bad decoder out of the box. 

BUT !!! 

I do install and test in stages, and do not finalize wiring (let alone close up the loco) until I verify operation. I'm also really thorough about isolation of track pickup wires and motor wires. 

To each his own method. If I was doing it for a living, I'm sure I would run into enough decoders, and thus enough defective decoders, to warrant the expenditure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the original owner had a DCC system and turned off the analog function, then the engine went to a new owner that had analog, not dcc power. 

So, the analog bit must be turned on in CV29 by someone that has a dcc system. 

Also, the LGB 26194 has a mts decoder in the boiler right behind the firebox. Tender just has a speaker. 

All the electronics are on 2 boards, top is decoder, bottom board is the sound unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"Peter, 

Get the decoder back & use a NCE decoder test board to reset the decoder.. 

BulletBob" 

Just questioning why if Peter had a DCC system already, why buy a tester? Just set cv29. 

Peter was considering having the loco shipped back and wanted to know what was the minimum that had to be shipped back. 

Funny how just reading the original post can clarify things! 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, decoder is in the engine if it is all original LGB equipment part number 26194. 

2 boards on a metal plate, one is the decoder, other is the sound module. 

Taking apart the mogul and reassembling is not for the timid, personally I think it is fun and a challenge. 

Also, by itself the decoder will not work without a jumper plug to simulate the rear panel switch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, does the exploded diagram I posted above (my 1st post) parallel your experience? It seems to show everything you are talking about. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

So Dan, could the locomotive be programmed and run without the tender? I'm trying to minimize the cost of shipping the complete engine back for reprogramming.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can just ship the loco to someone, the tender only gives additional track power pickup and a speaker for the sound. 

Greg, yes, the picture is accurate for that loco. 

Loco can be programmed by almost any DCC user, even by the LGB55045 computer interface. 

So, almost anyone locally could assist here as shipping will be costly and time consuming at this xmas time of the year.


----------

